# New guy system pics.



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone.Just figured I'd show some of the stuff I've built.I am building a stereo/home theater in what I call the poolhouse so far got mains and subs.I used Bill Fitzmaurice design TLAH for mains they have 5.25" Vifa's and piezo's and 2- Tuba 36's horn loaded subs with 12" Shiva's in each.Sound clarity is absolutely amazing.I run a nad for the mains(2x250 8ohms) and plate amps for the subs(300 watts each).The bass actually shakes the house.
http://www.frappr.com/?a=viewphoto&id=1285044&pid=10131850&myphotos=1
http://www.frappr.com/?a=viewphoto&id=1285044&pid=10131852&myphotos=1
http://www.frappr.com/?a=viewphoto&id=1285044&pid=10131874&myphotos=1


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The original Shiva or the new Shiva-X? I'm curious what the output is like in the 20 hz range with a Tuba horn. Have you ever measured the SPL?


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

Shiva-X,Sorry only have radio shack spl meter right now.I just went out and tryed for you and knocked more rocks off fireplace.both tuba's-20 hertz sine wave each plate amp at 28 volts (a little under 200 watts)and it max's out.With cabin gain and corner loading its over 126 that meter reads.They still won't blow up.I have another set of tuba's I compare with that are loaded with dual 15's for prosound that are better above 60hz but these smoke them under that.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Which model spl meter do you have? There is a correction file for it that should be used to give an accurate result. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html

How far from the subs are you measuring?


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

ok give me a minute a buddy came over and were going to mess around with it now.check back in 30 minutes


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

How close should i be to them?and how much power say 1 watt to each


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Try 3 feet and 1 watt. Would be nice to also see what they can put out at maximum. Are your Tuba's the original 36 inch models or the slim 20 inch models?


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

Got it, going right now he has car audio spl setup so not perfect but decent and we got some messing around to make mic stand


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

That was the funniest thing I think I've ever done.Shut all doors room is 25.5x25.5'.Mic was 3 feet from boxes and 3 feet high.Had mic duck taped to saxaphone cd rack which fell over 3 times so we put concrete block on the bottom.I feel like I'm from hillbilly land.I think glass window on the fireplace added 10db.We were in tears as my wife came running out thinking it was thunder.Well this is what we got..
at 1 watt per amp
20hz - 96.8,
30hz - 100.7,
40hz - 103.3,
50hz - 106.7,
60hz - 105.9,
70hz - 106.6,
80hz - 107.0,
90hz - 106.8,
100hz- 106.3
Obviously they are tested in room as they are bolted on top of each other and to studs in the wall.We then just cranked both 300 watt bash digital plate amps to max and got 133.9 at 80 hz and 124.6 at 20hz and that's when the fun started.My fireplace glass door was rattling so bad and the fire rocks were dancing.i was on the ground in tears.Hey its all in fun isn't that why we do it?Old pic shows 1 the other is now on top.Together the total is 2' wide by 6' tall.See ya for now going to play some more.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the test results. It's nice to hear from someone what the Tuba's are capable of. :T


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem.Are there no other fitzmaurice users on this site?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not aware of any Fitzmaurice sub users other then you. There may be some line array owners I'm not aware of though.


----------



## lcrooks (Jun 25, 2008)

shawnb said:


> No problem.Are there no other fitzmaurice users on this site?


I'm a newbie. Here's my table tuba built as a dvd cabinet:
Construction Pic









Finished product:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice cabinet, Leland! Any chance you could measure the low end output like Shawn did?


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

That's beautiful.Almost matches my mains...mmm.I thought about using TT but had room using cutouts for Tuba36's.What drivers in there?and how does it sound?NICE WORK


----------



## lcrooks (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. It's powered by a bash 300, with the tang band WP 8". I don't suppose I put over 25 or 30watts into it, never measured to see. War of the Worlds when the tripods erupt is scary. :raped:

I don't have the recommended software used here, but I'll see what I can do with my deq and the rta software I'm running. I just let the receiver set it up with it's built in dsp. It crossed over @ 100, 6db down from the mains. (Love corner loading :yesMy room fits the golden rule dead on, so I don't have much in the way of room modes.


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I also have done some of bills designs. Dont want to steal the thread, so I will start my own, but nice work guys!


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

I am impressed by the built in table tuba, where can I find more informationon this?, I have rudimentary wooworking skills.

gychang


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

These are pretty easy to build. The plans are available at www.billfitzmaurice.com


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

lcrooks said:


> I'm a newbie. Here's my table tuba built as a dvd cabinet:
> Construction Pic
> 
> Finished product:


Nice. Are you anywhere near Topeka? If so, I'd love to stop by and take a listen if you're up to it.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

shawnb said:


> That was the funniest thing I think I've ever done.Shut all doors room is 25.5x25.5'.Mic was 3 feet from boxes and 3 feet high.Had mic duck taped to saxaphone cd rack which fell over 3 times so we put concrete block on the bottom.I feel like I'm from hillbilly land.I think glass window on the fireplace added 10db.We were in tears as my wife came running out thinking it was thunder.Well this is what we got..
> at 1 watt per amp
> 20hz - 96.8,
> 30hz - 100.7,
> ...


What kind of output are you getting below 20hz though...say in the 14-17hz region? Below tuning, it should function as sealed box, so I'm assuming the rolloff should continue on at a 12db/oct slope?


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

looneybomber said:


> I'm assuming the rolloff should continue on at a 12db/oct slope?


Yes, but with the room dimension of 25 feet cabin gain at 12dB/octave from 22Hz will cancel that out.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Bill Fitzmaurice said:


> Yes, but with the room dimension of 25 feet cabin gain at 12dB/octave from 22Hz will cancel that out.


I have yet to see anyone with a perfect 12db/oct gain. Most I've seen range in the single digits to as low as 3-4db (which is one reason why EBS subs are so popular). Though I have not seen 1/2space vs in room responses by those with specially built rooms that may indeed have 12db/oct.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

looneybomber said:


> I have yet to see anyone with a perfect 12db/oct gain.


With a 1m/1w sensitivity of 96 dB at 20 Hz, who cares?


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Bill Fitzmaurice said:


> With a 1m/1w sensitivity of 96 dB at 20 Hz, who cares?


Is that with all drivers? For example, how about the SDX-15?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

How was the input determined to be one watt? Is this 1 watt to each cab? Also the output #'s don't jive with the 1 watt #'s. A 300 watt amp is only 24.5dbw which when added to the 1 watt # of 96.8db at 20hz indicates a maximum theoretical output of 121.3db compared to 124.6db. At 80hz using the 1 watt measurement of 107db the theoretical maximum is 131.5 vs 133.9.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Bill Fitzmaurice said:


> With a 1m/1w sensitivity of 96 dB at 20 Hz, who cares?


Correct me if I'm wrong but does this statement imply that you flatten the response above 20Hz with EQ (if necessary)?


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

BoomieMCT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but does this statement imply that you flatten the response above 20Hz with EQ (if necessary)?


You correct folded horns the same way that you do any sub, but when you've got that much sensitivity the one thing you don't have to be concerned about is running out of headroom, with either the speaker or the amp.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Bill Fitzmaurice said:


> You correct folded horns the same way that you do any sub, but when you've got that much sensitivity the one thing you don't have to be concerned about is running out of headroom, with either the speaker or the amp.


Bill F., I'm just now learning about folded and tapped horns, but with your design, is that kind of output expected with most any drivers? Or should one stick with the low fs, high excursion woofers you recommend? For example, I have a pair of SDX15's and a pair of Lambda TD15H's. I would think the Lambda would be the better driver to use in a horn, but you're saying the SDX15 would be better?


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

looneybomber said:


> Bill F., I'm just now learning about folded and tapped horns, but with your design, is that kind of output expected with most any drivers? Or should one stick with the low fs, high excursion woofers you recommend? For example, I have a pair of SDX15's and a pair of Lambda TD15H's. I would think the Lambda would be the better driver to use in a horn, but you're saying the SDX15 would be better?


Horns and direct radiators have very different driver requirements. Horns can be tweaked to use low fs drivers, the Tuba HT is an example of that. But low fs means high Mms and that means reduced sensitivity. In a HT setting, where 100dB sensitivity is more than adequate, that's not a problem. In pro-sound 100dB sensitivity doesn't make the grade.


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry been gone awhile.Not trying to bump.The measurements were the two with 1 watt to each(2-300 watt plate amps).They couldn't be brought outside as they are bolted to the framing of the house.Like I said I have a 36x36x36 Tuba also.It's corner loaded on tugboat and smokes(max spl) these one's in say 50hz up with prosound dual 15" drivers.For HT this one is what I was looking for.


----------



## Chris in Dallas (Apr 4, 2007)

Can anyone, including Bill, tell me if the rl-p15

http://www.soundsplinter.com/rlp15_subwoofer_information.html

will fit into the HT Tuba design? Any predictions of performance with the dual 4 models?

Thanks,

Chris


----------

